# Plants that does not require UV lights



## Otteresting (May 27, 2018)

Hello, I've planned to house my Lasiodora Parahybana in her final form terrarium. It will be a 60x30x30cm (turtle terrarium) covered with a plexiglass plate (with many holes in it).

So I am looking for non-toxic plants that would not require UV lights. I have plants in my room since many months and they are all fit and healthy so I know this would be possible.

Could anyone make me a small list ? 

Thanks


----------



## schmiggle (May 28, 2018)

I can't think of any plants that do need UV. Chlorophyll doesn't absorb light in the UV spectrum more than a few tens of hertz past the visible.


----------



## Acro (Jun 6, 2018)

Any normal light bulb should work, no special UV bulb needed.  What you will need is light that is bright enough (or dark enough) for the specific type of plant(s) you want to grow.

What plants are you thinking about?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Otteresting (Jun 6, 2018)

Acro said:


> Any normal light bulb should work, no special UV bulb needed.  What you will need is light that is bright enough (or dark enough) for the specific type of plant(s) you want to grow.
> 
> What plants are you thinking about?


I was thinking to put a Bromelia. If there's only one plant, I don't think i'll need to buy a big UV light right ?


----------



## schmiggle (Jun 6, 2018)

Otteresting said:


> I was thinking to put a Bromelia. If there's only one plant, I don't think i'll need to buy a big UV light right ?


You never need to buy a UV light. The amount of light it will need, though, is dependent on which bromeliad you get--bromeliads range in light requirements from deep shade to full sun. What species were you thinking of?


----------



## Otteresting (Jun 7, 2018)

schmiggle said:


> You never need to buy a UV light. The amount of light it will need, though, is dependent on which bromeliad you get--bromeliads range in light requirements from deep shade to full sun. What species were you thinking of?


The one I would like to plant is a "BROMELIA _Guzmania_", it would be big enought to fill a good part of the enclosure


----------



## schmiggle (Jun 7, 2018)

Guzmania appears to be ok with low light conditions. However, you almost certainly still need to buy some sort of bulb.

Aside from that, pot in an orchid mix or mount on some sort of slab. Don't plant directly into the terrarium substrate--too thin, no drainage, probably the wrong consistency. Water into the cup, but replace frequently. Keep the substrate damp. Sorry if you already know all this information--figured I would share just in case.


----------



## Otteresting (Jun 7, 2018)

schmiggle said:


> Guzmania appears to be ok with low light conditions. However, you almost certainly still need to buy some sort of bulb.
> 
> Aside from that, pot in an orchid mix or mount on some sort of slab. Don't plant directly into the terrarium substrate--too thin, no drainage, probably the wrong consistency. Water into the cup, but replace frequently. Keep the substrate damp. Sorry if you already know all this information--figured I would share just in case.


I don't think the substrate is deep enought to hold the roots so a pot would fix that problem as you said so .

I'm probably gonna buy a small bulb just to try, and then upgrade the whole setup with more plants and a bigger light. 

Thanks


----------

